# Where is your favourite place to be sent by CF?



## MuayThaiFighter (30 Jun 2003)

Where is the best place that Canadian Forces(whether regular force or reserves)has ever sent you?  :fifty:    :tank:


----------



## Argyll_2347 (30 Jun 2003)

Meaford.  You can probably tell that I have never been anywhere else.


----------



## McG (1 Jul 2003)

Oromocto, because it teaches you to appreciate where you came from.


----------



## MP 811 (1 Jul 2003)

Esquimalt!!...............I love it here!


----------



## gate_guard (1 Jul 2003)

ummm...Barcelona, Berlin, Vienna...it‘s hard to choose just one.


----------



## _Ditch_ (1 Jul 2003)

Vacation   :warstory:


----------



## Cycophant (1 Jul 2003)

By the sounds of it, the "See the World.  Join the Forces." motto they used to use is a little antiquated, huh?

Has anyone here been on a tour yet, to anywhere?


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (2 Jul 2003)

U.K.
Great sense of humour over there.
Fall out,get a beating.Good policy.
Keeps you at the front.


----------



## WINDWOLF (2 Jul 2003)

Sweden,most beautiful women i have ever seen.
And friendly as all get out.
( no disrespect to canada girls implied)


----------



## Gunnar (2 Jul 2003)

The very best place is Shilo.  Wainwright comes a close second.

 

Actually, when it still existed, I betcha CFS Bermuda was popular.  I‘m sure it was the anti-Alert...


----------



## MuayThaiFighter (3 Jul 2003)

I‘d have to agree with Windwolf.I‘ve been on holiday to Sweden before and if you guys are like me and love blondes you‘ll know what Windwolf is talking about,because the chicks there are freaking hot and when I say hot I really mean hot looking.They are simply dynamite.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jul 2003)

Someone give MuayThaiFighter a cold shower.

Wasn‘t Bermuda considered a "hardship posting" something akin to Alert?


----------



## MuayThaiFighter (7 Jul 2003)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb] Someone give MuayThaiFighter a cold shower.
> 
> Wasn‘t Bermuda considered a "hardship posting" something akin to Alert? [/qb]


Already had a cold shower but thanks for suggesting to others give me one.


----------



## MuayThaiFighter (7 Jul 2003)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb] Someone give MuayThaiFighter a cold shower.
> 
> Wasn‘t Bermuda considered a "hardship posting" something akin to Alert? [/qb]


I have already had a cold shower but thanks for suggesting to others to give me one.

LOL


----------



## riggah052 (7 Jul 2003)

Cornerbrook Nfld.  friendly people, great beer, skiing was incredible one of the best assignments of my career.


----------



## willy232 (20 Aug 2004)

Believe it or not the best place I went was Ottawa... spent 2 weeks living at the college doing drill practice.  For that huge parade when the Unknown Soldier was laid to rest.
Okay, the two weeks of drill wasnt the good part.  Living in a college dorm is a lot nicer than the shacks I'm used to.  Drop Dead Gorgeous women EVERYWHERE!  And they just loved men in uniform.


----------



## atticus (20 Aug 2004)

OLD SCHOOL said:
			
		

> U.K.
> Great sense of humour over there.
> Fall out,get a beating.Good policy.
> Keeps you at the front.



Speaking to an ex-British soldier who was a Queens Royal Guard, aparantly during large parades they would video tape it and then watch it later to see who screws up or who is out of step etc. and if you screwed up you'd get a fine and a beating. Seems kinda crazy to me but it probably would make a few people try harder.


----------



## Da_man (20 Aug 2004)

Florida, during the spring break at Daytona Beach


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Aug 2004)

A buddy in the Communications Reserve was posted to Jamaica one summer during University.

Myself, I went to the United Kingdom for a month.  It was dirty and old, but it was fun - went with a six man contingent of musicians from Calgary to join the Scottish Division, who beat retreat on Horse Guards Parade three nights running in June of 1990.  There were Canadian pipers, drummers and military bandsmen from the Calgary Highlanders, Canadian Scottish Regiment, Seaforth Highlanders, Toronto Scottish, Black Watch, Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders, Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders, 48th Highlanders, Nova Scotia Highlanders and the Royal Newfoundland Regiment, about 100 in all.  We also had three Malaysians, a bunch of Gurkhas, Australians and New Zealanders on parade, and every regiment in the Scottish Division was represented in both the massed Pipes and Drums and the Military Bands.  All told, several hundred musicians.  We spent two weeks in Scotland doing rehearsals at the Infantry Depot near Edinburgh, then moved to the Guards Depot outside London for the last two weeks.

The last performance was in front of the majority of the Royal Family.  I believe we were the first Calgary Highlanders to parade on Horse Guards since the end of WW II, perhaps ever, but I stand to be corrected on that.

We were treated very well, and it was very similar to the stories you read about the Canadians in WW II went through - cold barracks, lousy food, strange currency.  If you watch the Band of Brothers miniseries there is a scene where Malarkey pulls out a handful of coins to pay for his cleaning, and the cleaning lady has to pick out the right ones for him.  I went through the same experience in the NAAFI - the donut girl had to pick out the coins cause it took me forever to figure out what was what.

We all got a day to visit our affiliate regiments in Scotland, so we got a lunch and tour of Stirling Castle, the Regimental HQ of the Imperial Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders and the nearby Wallace Monument.

Our last night in the country was at a cavalry barracks inhabited by such oddly named characters as a Corporal Major.

Wouldn't want to live there, but it was nice to visit and probably the highlight of my band career.  Those were the days, getting paid to do what most pipers and drummers have to pay to do, and represent the country at the same time.  Also got us an early issue of Garrison Dress, which we were oddly excited about since it was new to the Army.

A week after we returned, we were parading in Calgary for HM Queen Elizabeth II again, when she presented us our new Queen's Colour.  All in all, a good summer.

Halifax in 1989 was good too, we were sent out there to do the Nova Scotia International Tattoo.  The accommodations and food were just as terrible as in England, oddly enough!  And they put us on the 13th floor to boot - most buildings don't have a 13th floor...

Still, I am happy now in a rifle company and not so sure I would go back to a pipe band even if they started paying them again.  Seems so unimportant in retrospect.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Aug 2004)

My best places to visit have been with the navy. The top 4 are:
1) Russia- nothing there but the people are awesome
2) Iceland- lots to do and awesome women
3) New York- the city and people rock!
4) Edinburg Scotland- another city that rocks!


----------



## Cliffy433 (20 Aug 2004)

I've only got the one tour - being a Res Med A, they are hard to come by - but Bosnia was good life experience.  However - for my big leave, I could have taken a plane ticket home, or applied the funds for it towards travel.

I spent 7 days skiing the Swiss Alps.  3 days in Zurich touring beer and chocolate factories.  A very good time was had by all.

I've also been sent to Ottawa for a week - besides the trepidation of a Cpl walking into THE Puzzle Palace, I had never been before - so I got to see the War Museum, the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, Parliament Hill.  The people were friendly, and I got to go to some the very places that drive my career.

So: the Netherlands, Switzerland, Austria, Hungary, and Ottawa.

I don't recommend Wainwright, AB, though.

cliffy.


----------



## mclipper (20 Aug 2004)

California!!!!!!!    ;D   Okay.....Fort Ord....but got to see the surrounding areas.   Beautiful.    ;D


----------



## Bograt (20 Aug 2004)

I wasn't posted, but I was in the back seat of the dodge aries station wagon when my father was. Top 5

1. North Bay... okay just joking..

1. Kelly AFB San Antonio
2. Tyndall AFB Pannama City Florida
3. Comox, BC
4. Sacramento California
5. Greenwood NS, yes believe it or not.


----------



## Bograt (20 Aug 2004)

Riggah052 said:
			
		

> Cornerbrook Nfld.   friendly people, great beer, skiing was incredible one of the best assignments of my career.



Ya, I guess it is nice here.


----------



## RCA (20 Aug 2004)

Southern Germany, from the top of a M109  during Flyover


----------



## Armymedic (20 Aug 2004)

Home to my family, wife and two children.


No matter where I go...Its always where I want to come back to.


----------



## gkeir (21 Aug 2004)

Golan Heights...sure wish I could remember the middle 4 months. ;D


----------



## Scott (22 Aug 2004)

I loved Aldershot, I stayed in tent city there for two summers running, hotter than hell during the day but nice and cool at night. Too many bars were off limits though. Acadia University was a real fun place to visit for the summer students!!!

My father was posted to Bermuda in the early 70's as an MP, loved every second of it. He took our family there the year the base was closed (93?) and I could easily see why it was so loved.

Dad had a buddy who did five tours in Alert, Dad said he liked to drink and mouth off to Officers.


----------



## MG34 (23 Aug 2004)

Afghanistan, because I can actually do my job over there without some bean counter looking over my shoulder all the time.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Aug 2004)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Afghanistan, because I can actually do my job over there without some bean counter looking over my shoulder all the time.



MG,
The bean counters were there too. But only for 31 days, and they were too scared to leave camp. Thats why you didn't see them...


----------



## Maverick (23 Aug 2004)

bean counter? whats that?


----------



## Coyote43D (23 Aug 2004)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> MG,
> The bean counters were there too. But only for 31 days, and they were too scared to leave camp. Thats why you didn't see them...



It figures, just long enough to get a medal.


----------



## Spr.Earl (23 Aug 2004)

Budapest on 72hr R&R. 
Beat's Opatia any day.


----------

